# Toontown Rewritten Thread!



## SensaiGallade (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone here play Toontown Rewritten or played the original Toontown? Discuss your toontask's, local crazes, news, and post if you need any help as well as toon details (not to mention any boss battle requests or cog building requests)! 

Let me start off! I am:
Colonel Rhubarb TweedleGlow
Laff of 78
Working in Donald's Dreamland
Maxed throw and squirt

Post below your details!


----------



## Albuns (Dec 26, 2015)

I always say Toontown as a more silly alternative to Wizard101. I tried it as a kid, but it didn't really keep my interest for too long.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 26, 2015)

Roughly when Toontown was launched, I really wanted to try the game but couldn't do the monthly subscription so I just never had interest in trying to go for it.

Now that the fan revival is free to play and all, that's great...But I feel waaaaay too old to play it lmao.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 26, 2015)

Sandstorm
63 laff
Brrrgh >.<


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 26, 2015)

Oooh, someone else plays? Now, while I don't play often, it's rather fun.




He's only got 43 laff, and I  forgot DG had no track, so I've only got Throw, Squirt, Toon-up and Lure.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 28, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Oooh, someone else plays? Now, while I don't play often, it's rather fun.
> 
> View attachment 160164
> 
> He's only got 43 laff, and I  forgot DG had no track, so I've only got Throw, Squirt, Toon-up and Lure.



dang he looks epic!


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 29, 2015)

I played as a non-member in the original Toontown Online. It was tons of fun. Now that the free fan version is up, it's even cooler~ I celebrated the ToonFest 2015, got some nice stuff during that.

But I haven't played it for quite a while, other stuff got on the way or didn't feel like it. Trying to train my Lure, I remember thinking about getting Trap, probably started collecting the films for it as well.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 30, 2015)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> dang he looks epic!


Thank you. He's all items from the Halloween event, bar the jellybean backpack.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

This is my toon... 63 laff and her name is Sandstorm


----------



## Venn (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a Toon, Sir Clyde, can't remember the laff exactly, and currently in donald's dreamland.
I haven't played in months and stuff.


----------



## Matramix (Jan 28, 2016)

I played the original Toontown for 8 years roughly and had a 127, 123, and 107 laff toon with others also. I played TTR but i hate the staff and forum staff so I don't anymore.


----------



## lucitine (Jan 29, 2016)

I used to play! I loved the game but nobody played with me  Twas lonely


----------



## zeoli (Feb 1, 2016)

I used to play the original toon town.  I remember when I'd find people trying to glitch through the walls and we'd somehow do it without more than the speech bubbles with premade text.

I remember too when the pets first came out.  Everyone was running around with them the first day and I was SO excited.  I remember it because it was during Hurricane Katrina and I was so amazed that my grandpa was able to get a car from that area that wasn't damaged.  I have a really weird memory like that but I don't remember anything else.  I was soooo little back then.


----------



## chillin (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh man! I played the original Toontown until it sadly shut down... I had a cream doodle named Iguana back then (don't remember my IG name tho)!

Right now I'm Weird Cecil (a nod to WTNV) and currently should have... about 30 laff if I remember correctly? I haven't played the game in a while.


----------



## Aali (Feb 1, 2016)

I always heard about it when was a kid, but never got to try it out, is it free?


----------



## chillin (Feb 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> I always heard about it when was a kid, but never got to try it out, is it free?



Toontown rewritten is 100% free, along with all the premium content in the original!

100% FREE!


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

I played aaaall the time back as a kid. I remember I got pretty far, over 100 laff.
I tried Toontown Rewritten but I lost track one day. It's fully open now, right?


----------



## chillin (Feb 1, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I played aaaall the time back as a kid. I remember I got pretty far, over 100 laff.
> I tried Toontown Rewritten but I lost track one day. It's fully open now, right?



Yup!


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 1, 2016)

lmao me and my friends played the original Toontown everyday after school...good times. 

I've never played Tootown Rewritten though, doubt I will because I'm just not interested anymore.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

I just got back into it.

yep im gonna be playing this all week


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

Toontown was my **** when I was younger. I'll have to try Toontown Rewritten out sometime. (Do you still need to pay to get member stuff or nah?)


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 1, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Toontown was my **** when I was younger. I'll have to try Toontown Rewritten out sometime. (Do you still need to pay to get member stuff or nah?)



you dont need to pay anything anymore since it's fan made 100% free


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Toontown was my **** when I was younger. I'll have to try Toontown Rewritten out sometime. (Do you still need to pay to get member stuff or nah?)



naw. im obsessed now


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

Delishush said:


> naw. im obsessed now



I gotta remake my toon soon I wanna get obsessed again.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I gotta remake my toon soon I wanna get obsessed again.



then u can obsess with me gr8 8/8 i would r8


----------



## Aali (Feb 1, 2016)

I never made a toon, I shall later


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

Im gonna make an account later eeee im so excited to make a new toon after so many years


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 1, 2016)

wow I didnt know there was a thread for this. I used to actively play TTR but recently I realized it's not the same now that most of my friends don't play anymore 
But yea here I am in all my glory. I get on occasionally now for clan events.


----------



## Aali (Feb 1, 2016)

Can someone send me the link? I'm lazy ;-;


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

i have a bunny named yixing. he's like 108 laff i think. i haven't played in a few months.
if you wanna play, vm or pm me and i can add you sometime. 

i played tto tho from 2005 until it closed also.
my toons were: 
big spike, (became introvert for a while befor going back to big spike) 133 laff.
bi-polar, she was my sellbot uber until i maxed her out and eventually i made her xadakree. 116 laff.
anita dream: 111 laff.
little spike: 115 laff.
zul'drak: 136 laff.


----------



## teto (Feb 2, 2016)

Aali said:


> Can someone send me the link? I'm lazy ;-;



https://www.toontownrewritten.com/


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok so I have rewritten downloaded but have not started playing it yet (was gonna play it tonight because no school tomorrow yay)
But I just have one question,

Are doodles still in the game


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

meowlerrz said:


> wow I didnt know there was a thread for this. I used to actively play TTR but recently I realized it's not the same now that most of my friends don't play anymore
> But yea here I am in all my glory. I get on occasionally now for clan events.



awwww shes cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> Ok so I have rewritten downloaded but have not started playing it yet (was gonna play it tonight because no school tomorrow yay)
> But I just have one question,
> 
> Are doodles still in the game



no not yet but Fluffy is missing so everyone expects they will come soon


----------



## Aali (Feb 5, 2016)

I downloaded it but never installed it oops brb


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok I just made my toon and I tried to make him look like mojo jojo from the Powerpuff girls


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok so when I tried to make my mojo Jojo toon my computer crashed so now I'm just gonna make a really stupid toon


----------



## teto (Feb 6, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Ok so when I tried to make my mojo Jojo toon my computer crashed so now I'm just gonna make a really stupid toon



rip spongebob's toon, never forget.


----------



## tae (Feb 6, 2016)

do you need help. i can log on and help you out if you don't wanna task alone.


----------



## tae (Feb 8, 2016)

anyone wanna golf or run tasks together. im so bored.


----------



## Aali (Feb 8, 2016)

Every time I try to leave the area my character freezes


----------



## tae (Feb 8, 2016)

wot area.


----------



## tae (Feb 8, 2016)

this is yixing. current 109 laff. but i just started playing again. i don't have anyone on my lists anymore.


----------



## Aali (Feb 8, 2016)

The area where the trolley is, everytime I try to leave the area my character stops moving


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 13, 2016)

everyone's toons are cute!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 13, 2016)

well im addicted to toontown again

my toon is a fat horse named ugly bob

my laff is 20 and im traing for toon up rn


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> well im addicted to toontown again
> 
> my toon is a fat horse named ugly bob
> 
> my laff is 20 and im traing for toon up rn



toon up for da win
also what a nice name


----------



## porkbun (Feb 16, 2016)

omg i used to play toontown all the time when i was little but i never was able to pass through the levels because there was payment involved? and my parents would not let me buy a subscription lol. i think that game actually gave me a virus one time but eh xD;; maybe i'll check it out again, for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## MegaAquaKat (Mar 17, 2016)

AA I remember playing it when I was 5 or something,, I never took anything seriously and I was disappointed when I couldn't play it anymore (I think it was either the membership or I just didn't know how to log in at the time)

All I remembered is that I was a pink cat and I had a pet. Also the farthest I got into the game was near the HQ?? It was probably because I tagged a long with people who knew what they were doing pff.

I actually might get back into it after you mentioned the rewritten version :0c Just to relive my childhood


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

No waaaay! They remade it?! That game used to be my childhood. I need to check this out.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 9, 2016)

OMFG THIS NEEDS TO BE BUMPED I LOOOVE TOONTOWN


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 9, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> OMFG THIS NEEDS TO BE BUMPED I LOOOVE TOONTOWN



yesss

------------------------------------
On topic for the thread! I'm gonna make an uber. What's the best type? (2-gag, 3-gag, 4-gag?)


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 9, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> yesss
> 
> ------------------------------------
> On topic for the thread! I'm gonna make an uber. What's the best type? (2-gag, 3-gag, 4-gag?)



tbh i think a 4-gag would be more useful...


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 9, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> tbh i think a 4-gag would be more useful...



Well, duh, but I personally think that'd have the laff too high. You get your fourth gag in Minnie's, right? I'm going for a three-gag I think, I wish you could get something a bit better than Sound vs Toon-up (Sound for sure, though.) Me, my friend and his friend are going to do an uber run. Going to have a lotta fun.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 9, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Well, duh, but I personally think that'd have the laff too high. You get your fourth gag in Minnie's, right? I'm going for a three-gag I think, I wish you could get something a bit better than Sound vs Toon-up (Sound for sure, though.) Me, my friend and his friend are going to do an uber run. Going to have a lotta fun.



i think.... i am considered a "uber" by some people... and im 63 laff and i have 3 maxxed gags


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 9, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i think.... i am considered a "uber" by some people... and im 63 laff and i have 3 maxxed gags



You're not a traditional Uber, but you're a Cashbot one, so you can challenge V.P and CFO, if you reached 76 laff. You're in a weird place though.


----------



## tae (Jun 25, 2016)

always struggling in the cfo w/ the squad. 

my toon is yixing  he's currently 118 laff and climbing. 
anyone here workong on cbhq rn? i'm looking for people to suffer through bullions with me. ~


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2017)

im gonna bump this because i seriously need people to play w/ on ttr. haha.

im excited because ive got an interview w/ ttr staff today because they picked my application i submitted for a moderation position!


----------



## Tobia (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow, I remember playing the free trail a few times when I was a kid, and home "sick" from school. Can't believe it's still around, even as a fan re-release.


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2017)

Tobia said:


> Wow, I remember playing the free trail a few times when I was a kid, and home "sick" from school. Can't believe it's still around, even as a fan re-release.



it's still as nostalgic as the original, and they've added some new things and they're eve working on a new toon species right now!


----------



## Tobia (Jan 3, 2017)

eun said:


> it's still as nostalgic as the original, and they've added some new things and they're eve working on a new toon species right now!



I'm just wondering, what's the point of toon town? I totally forget. I just recall that it was a virtual world where you chat with random people.


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2017)

Tobia said:


> I'm just wondering, what's the point of toon town? I totally forget. I just recall that it was a virtual world where you chat with random people.



it's all grind. i usually play it because it helps with my anxiety a bunch by occupying my mind with tasks and defeating boss battles and such. lots of the kids who play just sit in vibran valley and talk about stuff but i like leveling up toons. :>


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

Bumping this up so more can see! I have't played since last Christmas, would like to but I have so much going on I haven't had the time to!


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

I loved official Toontown ever since I was little but couldn't play it so much because of subscription and stuff but I was stoked for the fan version to come out. Played it so much but now the game crashes so much its almost unplayable and its a windows 10 problem. Tried every solution since there were others like me whose games crashed ever 5 -15 minutes, but it never worked out.


----------



## Gilbert (Feb 11, 2017)

✦+✦ Hey! I currently play Toontown Rewritten; my toon is named Gilroy and he's on 17 laff. If anyone would like to play with me, that would be swell! I played the original Toontown to death, and it will always be dear to my heart. Let me know if anyone here still plays, and maybe we can set up a time and play together sometime!  ✦+✦


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 19, 2017)

Frappuccino
105 Laff
Cashbot HQ


----------



## lizziety (Feb 20, 2017)

I did not even know this was a thing!
OMG OMG OMG!
Thanks so much for making this thread and enlightening me with this new program


----------



## stormynight166 (Feb 20, 2017)

I've been playing for quite some time now (if you count TTO, around 10 years). My current main's name is Psychedelic Lights (edgy, I know. I've been told this countless times, despite the intended meaning: "vivid color" rather than the other meaning.) She is at 108 laff, and my insane (literally) toonsona.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 23, 2017)

I probably played it when it first launched. But I feel like I'm way too old for it now lolol. I might get back into it. It's the same with Runescape for me, I keep making new accounts, play it for a bit and then I get back into it like 5 years later.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2019)

Anyone else on this forum still play ToonTown Rewritten omg? I recently just got back into it!

I rewrote my toon from Frappuccino to Sweetener. I'm still 105 laff, and have almost completed my cashbot suit. The Crash Cashbout HQ event is helping loads! ^_^


----------



## Jo Frosty (May 26, 2019)

Hamusuta said:


> Anyone else on this forum still play ToonTown Rewritten omg? I recently just got back into it!
> 
> I rewrote my toon from Frappuccino to Sweetener. I'm still 105 laff, and have almost completed my cashbot suit. The Crash Cashbout HQ event is helping loads! ^_^



Do I play toontown? 100% yes im relatively low level LOL!
 add me sometimes I play in bounesboro


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2019)

Jo Frosty said:


> Do I play toontown? 100% yes im relatively low level LOL!View attachment 226061 add me sometimes I play in bounesboro



omg!!! your toon is so cute  do you wanna play right now?


----------



## Jo Frosty (May 26, 2019)

Hamusuta said:


> omg!!! your toon is so cute  do you wanna play right now?



lich rally creaming at the thought babes im on now come pull up

- - - Post Merge - - -

screaming* i dont know how to edit xDD


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2019)

Jo Frosty said:


> lich rally creaming at the thought babes im on now come pull up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> screaming* i dont know how to edit xDD



omgg!!!  FINALLYYYYYY ive been looking for a toontown friend for literally ages omg!! are you online right now?


----------



## Jo Frosty (May 26, 2019)

Hamusuta said:


> omgg!!!  FINALLYYYYYY ive been looking for a toontown friend for literally ages omg!! are you online right now?



yes o im chatting to sum randoms in toon central LOL


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2019)

Jo Frosty said:


> yes o im chatting to sum randoms in toon central LOL



omg YASSSSS!! what district are you in?


----------



## Jo Frosty (May 26, 2019)

Hamusuta said:


> omg YASSSSS!! what district are you in?



its called splash something xx


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2019)

Jo Frosty said:


> its called splash something xx



Splash Port or Splash Summit?


----------



## Jo Frosty (May 26, 2019)

Hamusuta said:


> Splash Port or Splash Summit?



port!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2019)

Jo Frosty said:


> port!



I've been there for 15 minutes i cant find anyone called Madame Spunky?? are you sure you're there?


----------



## Jo Frosty (May 26, 2019)

Hamusuta said:


> I've been there for 15 minutes i cant find anyone called Madame Spunky?? are you sure you're there?



yes!! just in the middle section maybe u were at toon hall or something


----------



## burrntriice (May 26, 2019)

toontown is still active?? omg i'll need to go on it sometime soon!


----------



## Maiana (May 26, 2019)

omg i didn't know there was a thread for this! if anyone would ever like to play, definitely pm me!


----------



## burrntriice (May 28, 2019)

hey gang im looking to train my trap and toonup if anyone is active rn


----------



## Maiana (Jul 6, 2019)

if anybody wants to play ttr right now, we can!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 7, 2019)

l might try this game


----------



## Maiana (Jul 7, 2019)

JesterDalamadur said:


> l might try this game



You (most likely) won't be disappointed. It's so fun, you'll love it. And if you ever need help training anything just ask/pm me  I'd be happy to help!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 7, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> You (most likely) won't be disappointed. It's so fun, you'll love it. And if you ever need help training anything just ask/pm me  I'd be happy to help!



okay thanks
l think l will start trying the game when l'm active on my computer, like today or tomorrow.


----------



## Maiana (Jul 7, 2019)

JesterDalamadur said:


> okay thanks
> l think l will start trying the game when l'm active on my computer, like today or tomorrow.



Sounds fun! Definitely let me know if you want to meet up in the game!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh heck kcatofayris. Im playing it right now.
thing is it says "make 1 friend" but there is noone i know who plays and the quest is still bugging me.
im cap'n Zippy Boingenmarble XD


----------



## Maiana (Jul 8, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Oh heck kcatofayris. Im playing it right now.
> thing is it says "make 1 friend" but there is noone i know who plays and the quest is still bugging me.
> im cap'n Zippy Boingenmarble XD



Ah! I just saw this! Are you still online? I can help out!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 8, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> Ah! I just saw this! Are you still online? I can help out!



why yes im still online


----------



## Maiana (Jul 8, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> why yes im still online



What district are you in?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 8, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> What district are you in?



just in toon town central running around


----------



## Maiana (Jul 8, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> just in toon town central running around



If you click your Shticker Book (in the bottom left corner) and hover over the Earth icon, it will show you what district you're currently in  That way I can locate you better <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm, found you! I was Anonymouse! <3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 8, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> If you click your Shticker Book (in the bottom left corner) and hover over the Earth icon, it will show you what district you're currently in  That way I can locate you better <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nvm, found you! I was Anonymouse! <3



Ahhhhhh Thanks for the gifts!


----------



## Maiana (Jul 8, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Ahhhhhh Thanks for the gifts!



No problem! I'll probably be on for another hour so if you need anything, just whisper


----------



## Starrynight44 (Jul 17, 2019)

Toontown was the mess years ago lol i have rewritten downloaded but i don't really play it i ought to try soon.


----------



## Maiana (Jul 20, 2019)

Starrynight44 said:


> Toontown was the mess years ago lol i have rewritten downloaded but i don't really play it i ought to try soon.



You should! It's super fun


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 23, 2019)

Starrynight44 said:


> Toontown was the mess years ago lol i have rewritten downloaded but i don't really play it i ought to try soon.



you got to play it soon! its good


----------



## glasspandabear (Aug 11, 2019)

I’ve played Toontown for over 10 years now. On TTR, I remade my old toon from the original game.

My toon is named Little Pearl; she’s a lavender medium legs medium torso cat with 128 laff. I have kept her at 128 for a long time because it was my exact TTO laff before the original game closed down. I haven’t really seen a point in continuing after I reached that point. 

I could definitely max lawbot and get to 130, but this game is so grindy that I would get bored pretty quickly. It’s not fun for me anymore when I don’t have anyone to play it with.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 11, 2019)

Well im attempting to multi toon...


----------

